

Love Thy JSON - osahyoun
http://eduvoyage.com/love-thy-json.html

======
sprobertson
Might want to fix up the `obj` vs `name` discrepancies in those examples...
EDIT: You beat me to it.

------
Xcelerate
JSON always seemed so obvious to me; I'm amazed it wasn't "invented" sooner.

~~~
james2vegas
It was. <http://people.csail.mit.edu/rivest/Sexp.txt>

